# Firmware update 1.2 for Toshiba HD-A2



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

This just avail today from the Toshiba site:
http://www.tacp.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd2firmware.asp


> Firmware Update Version: 1.2
> 
> Applicable Models: HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice. Wish they'd hurry up with an update for my D1 that would fix the HDMI to DVI colorspace issue. DTS-MA would be nice, too, but all in due time.


----------

